

Linux-on-the-desktop pioneer Munich now considering a switch back to Windows - acqq
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/08/linux-on-the-desktop-pioneer-munich-now-considering-a-switch-back-to-windows/

======
acqq
The most interesting is the end:

> Microsoft announced last year that it was moving its German headquarters to
> Munich. This move is planned to take place in 2016. While Reiter (the city
> mayor) was involved in the deal that precipitated the move and describes
> himself as a "Microsoft fan," he says the criticism of LiMux is unrelated.

~~~
smoyer
I thought so too ... can anyone reading this news not consider this is likely
"a payment"?

------
AdmiralAsshat
This article is from August _2014_. May want to note that in the title.

------
mschuster91
The lack of an open-source Outlook / Lotus Notes alternative IS a fact,
though.

Sure, you can piece it together by using a boatload of programs, but it ain't
as nice-looking and integrated like Outlook or Notes.

~~~
pjc50
Notes is horrendous, though.

Couldn't you replace all of these with, say, the business version of Google
Docs? Admittedly it's just transferring your allegiance to another corporate
and using the browser as a thin client, but for a lot of office work it should
be feasible.

~~~
mschuster91
I love the Notes Web Client, but the desktop versions are just... outdated.

Google Docs, Mail, Calendar etc. has the problem that the data is wandering
off to a datacenter under someone else's control which makes it a no-go for
anyone handling sensitive data...

------
a3n
At least it will make surveillance easier.

------
anonbanker
This is an old article from _last year_ , about an offhand comment the mayor
of Munich made _last year_.

They are not considering a switch. at all. Flagged accordingly.

